# Crayon lines look on Acrylic? How?



## elgrayso (Apr 5, 2015)

I am painting with acrylics and want to achieve this "crayon-like" line work I have seen in fine art. A noteable example is Basquiat, who often does these fast scribble looking marks on canvas, but also uses large fields of paint. I am not sure how people get this crayon look. It can't be with a paint-brush because a brush would vary in thickness. I am wondering if they use a pastel or some sort additional medium?










A painting by Basquiat that has lots of lines that look like quickly drawn chalk or crayons. Such as the large red squiggly square in the man's chest. It looks like it was drawn quickly and freely, without having to dab new pigment and reconnect the line. 










(Left) Some squares I painted on canvas. The line width is very inconsistent, even in the straight lines. (Right) Using an iPad app the lines are much more consistent, like chalk or crayons. This is more of the look I want.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Masking tape


----------

